# OpenVPN20 doesn't create etc directory



## mariourk (Apr 27, 2012)

I just installed OpenVPN20 from ports. The installation went fine, as far *I* can see. But for some reason the directory /usr/local/etc/openvpn is not created?


----------



## suntzu (Apr 27, 2012)

[CMD=""]mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/openvpn[/CMD]
[CMD=""]cd /usr/local/etc/openvpn[/CMD]
[CMD=""]cp -R /usr/local/share/doc/openvpn .[/CMD]


----------



## mariourk (Apr 27, 2012)

/usr/local/share/doc/openvpn also doesn't exist. In fact, /usr/local/share/doc/ only contains the file .keep


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2012)

Do you have NOPORTDOCS set?


----------



## mariourk (Apr 27, 2012)

What? :q

FreeBSD newbie here. I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2012)

If you build the port with that variable set (or in /etc/make.conf) it won't install the documentation. Which, in this case, includes some sample configuration files.


----------

